# Question for the DS people



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I've asked this before but obviously wasn't satisfied with or didn't get any answers...can't remember which 

Has anyone ever seen wavy adult hair on the backs of these or mixed mals ?? I'm just curious where it might originate.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/curly.jpg


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My Mal has the "butt mohawk" like yours appears to over his hips and I've seen a Dutchie or two that has the longer hair with a slight wave to it. Doesn't help that he gets wet frequently (he is right now as we just got back from dock diving).


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

DS have three types of coats. Short, long, and wire. Short is the most common and I can't honestly say I've seen the others.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess it could be from the roughhaired, I was thinkin Poodle :lol:

We've been in abit of a monsoon for the last 2 weeks, now the sun is out and we go bobbing for kongs..I just held down the gas pedal 

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/1-1.jpg

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/2-2.jpg

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/3-1.jpg

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/4.jpg

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/5.jpg

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/6.jpg

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/7.jpg


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

My girl Cali has something similar. Not quite as wavy, but a definitely difference in hair length and texture between the strip down her back and the rest of her body, with some wave to it. She's not a DS, but she is a Malinois with some up close KNPV ancestors 

It's waviest right over her shoulders, but you can see a clear difference in coat texture/thickness here










It's not as obvious in this picture, but you can see a line that goes all the way to her hip where the texture suddenly changes.










It's not common, but I wouldn't call it uncommon either, I've met various Malinois, and even a few Tervs, with the same pattern. From a variety of different bloodlines.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

HEY! This was just another excuse thread to show non working pictures of your striped dog LOL 

His coat sure is shiny :mrgreen: (and wavy). They (the Dutch) obviously sold you some mongrel


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> HEY! This was just another excuse thread to show non working pictures of your striped dog LOL
> 
> His coat sure is shiny :mrgreen: (and wavy). They (the Dutch) obviously sold you some mongrel


 
He's a mixed dog for sure.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Please post further pictures of your shiny striped dog.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That camera you use is fantastic. And the dog is really good looking!


Gerry Grimwood said:


> I guess it could be from the roughhaired, I was thinkin Poodle :lol:
> 
> We've been in abit of a monsoon for the last 2 weeks, now the sun is out and we go bobbing for kongs..I just held down the gas pedal
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That camera you use is fantastic.


I use a Nikon D3 and some very nice glass, I'm just a hobby photographer though...trying to learn every day.

I wish I was able to take more photos of other folks dogs.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I use a Nikon D3 and some very nice glass, I'm just a hobby photographer though...trying to learn every day.
> 
> I wish I was able to take more photos of other folks dogs.


Those pics are super clear! Come on down and take some of mine any day!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I use a Nikon D3 and some very nice glass, I'm just a hobby photographer though...trying to learn every day.
> 
> I wish I was able to take more photos of other folks dogs.


I will be in Calgary on MONDAY!!!! Of course my dog does not have stripes and is not as shiny.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy, one day I'd like to meet you and take some shots of your dogs.

Jennifer, if you're coming here this week..I'm at your service.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't believe the coat you are asking about is coming from any rough coated Dutch shepherds in the line. I had one and i don't think anyone would have put them in the working lines at least not in a long time. Several of my dogs have a swirl like yours. My Arko daughter has the same hair texture as the dog in photo.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

eric squires said:


> I don't believe the coat you are asking about is coming from any rough coated Dutch shepherds in the line. I had one and i don't think anyone would have put them in the working lines at least not in a long time. Several of my dogs have a swirl like yours. My Arko daughter has the same hair texture as the dog in photo.


So, where do you think it comes from ??


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Timothy, one day I'd like to meet you and take some shots of your dogs.
> 
> Jennifer, if you're coming here this week..I'm at your service.


Maybe we could meet at an "industrial park" and do some "basic ob" :mrgreen:

I will pm you.

PS- you have neglected to post more pictures as per my request. Could you also make sure they are REALLY big?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> PS- you have neglected to post more pictures as per my request. Could you also make sure they are REALLY big?


No problem..

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_6121.jpg


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> No problem..
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_6121.jpg


Excellent:mrgreen:8)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> No problem..
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_6121.jpg


Your dog thinks you are crazy, I can see it in his eyes!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Timothy, one day I'd like to meet you and take some shots of your dogs.
> 
> Jennifer, if you're coming here this week..I'm at your service.


No matter how long, no matter how far, I will find you. Just make sure you wear my favorite hat when we meet!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I use a Nikon D3 and some very nice glass, I'm just a hobby photographer though...trying to learn every day.
> 
> I wish I was able to take more photos of other folks dogs.


=P~ 
*Drools*

My dream camera. 

I have a D200 and a D70 and some cheap lenses, get suprisingly decent pics with both, however the D3 rules when it comes to high speed/action photography.

Someday.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Anna Kasho said:


> =P~
> *Drools*
> 
> My dream camera.
> ...


You'd probably make better use of it for sure, with guys it's all about the equipment...I've got more than 5 times the cost of the body in fx lenses and I still suck :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Jennifer, if you're coming here this week..I'm at your service.


Old Tramp!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Old Tramp!


Dammit Maggie, quit bullying me :lol: I just wanted to take some photos of Jen and her dog.

Anyways, not gonna happen tomorrow..maybe if she comes to town on a weekend someday.




maggie fraser said:


> Old Tramp!


 

My dog will f89k you up =P~

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_6206-1.jpg


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I use a Nikon D3 and some very nice glass, I'm just a hobby photographer though...trying to learn every day.
> 
> I wish I was able to take more photos of other folks dogs.


If you want to take action shots there are two ring trials in Glenwood and one in Edmonton this year.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> My girl Cali has something similar. Not quite as wavy, but a definitely difference in hair length and texture between the strip down her back and the rest of her body, with some wave to it. She's not a DS, but she is a Malinois with some up close KNPV ancestors
> 
> It's waviest right over her shoulders, but you can see a clear difference in coat texture/thickness here
> 
> ...


Kadi, is that you in the pics?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Just make sure you wear my favorite hat when we meet!


Don't forget your chaps Gerry, and no wearing them back to front mind :wink:.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Faisal Khan said:


> Kadi, is that you in the pics?


No, not unless I went blonde and got a lot younger without knowing it. Neither which would be a bad thing 

That's Bethie, we were doing a French Ring demo in Huntington Beach for a neighborhood "fair" event and Bethie was decoying for us. 

It was fun, we spent the day at the event, did 2 or 3 FR demo's, maybe 100 feet from where animal control had a booth set up. Oh and our MC for our demo's was Erin, an Orange County Animal Control Officer. And towards the end of the day, a neighbor of the facility we were at called Animal Control to file a complaint that we were abusing our dogs LOL


----------

